

Doug Lemov believes great teachers are made, not born - hunghuuhoang
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/mar/11/revolution-changing-way-your-child-taught

======
MaysonL
See also the NYT magazine article "Building a Better Teacher" from 2010:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/magazine/07Teachers-t.html...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/magazine/07Teachers-t.html?ref=magazine&pagewanted=all)

------
hyperion2010
Man, I thought that calling on people at random was just sort of standard
practice. At the college level it forces people to be ready or at least think
even if they aren't. Glad someone is actually going in an measuring these
things. The political problem is still there, but having the words to actually
talk about technique is vital for improving it.

~~~
sp332
Related point: a study found that science teachers call on boys more often
than girls, even when they think they are being fair. To combat this, it helps
to keep a list of names (even an attendance sheet) and make a tiny mark when
you call on someone. Then you can see who you haven't called on in a while.
[http://www.narst.org/publications/research/gender.cfm](http://www.narst.org/publications/research/gender.cfm)

~~~
taeric
This seems like it is begging for a small app that can be on a
smartphone/watch/whatever and will randomly provide a name.

~~~
caminante
I can't see JustAnotherApp™ helping in a meaningful way. How would that work?
I fear the teacher would need to bring another device or pull out their phone,
distracting the lecture.

It sounds like the biggest problem's awareness (teacher bias). From there, a
class roster and a pen would address tracking in the simplest form.

~~~
dragonwriter
> How would that work? I fear the teacher would need to bring another device
> or pull out their phone, distracting the lecture.

How is using a phone/tablet for this purpose any _more_ distracting from the
lecture than using a paper + writing instrument + writing? A mobile device
isn't going to get in the way than keeping an attendance sheet on a
desk/podium/clipboard and using that.

~~~
caminante
I disagree. Think about the implications of using an app v. pen + paper. I
assume the device would need to remain unlocked, have notifications turned off
(e.g. email), and the screen isn't currently synched with a projector among
other assumptions. Are these reasonable? If so, can you elaborate on what
you're envisioning for both scenarios (app v. pen)?

~~~
taeric
In either case, the instructor would need training to do the actions
discretely. Waiting for a teacher to go jot down any notes is annoying.

~~~
caminante
A teacher would need training to explain class participation and write a
checkmark? Students are too clever to not notice. There's nothing to hide.

~~~
taeric
Yes, a teacher would need training for this. Did you read the article linked?
One of the initial points was praise for the teacher addressing a kids
behavior without the rest of the class noticing. This isn't something that is
just natural. It is a skill that is built. Some people have just been building
it for so long that it seems natural

~~~
caminante
Huh?

This sub-thread isn't about ways to correct student behavior (Doug Lemov
article). We're talking about the NARST article, which explicitly lists a
process where you call on students, using a roster. There's nothing discreet
about that.

~~~
taeric
Right, I'm saying for this to be effective and not a distraction, training it
would large boon.

------
jrokisky
Over the summer I went through an alternative teacher certification program.
The program focused a lot on the techniques in Doug Lemov's book, Teach Like a
Champion. I have implemented a few of Lemov's techniques and they have been
very helpful in managing classroom behavior.

------
dschiptsov
So believes any second year student of cognitive sciences, I suppose - genes
_and_ environment, while environment dominates.

------
svisser
Title made me think of this video:
[http://youtube.com/watch?v=GEmuEWjHr5c](http://youtube.com/watch?v=GEmuEWjHr5c)
(from someone with PhD in teaching physics).

~~~
JadeNB
> from someone with PhD in teaching physics

Although there's no harm in mentioning it, and there may certainly be a
correlation, it's worthwhile to note that the credential doesn't make the man:
having a Ph.D. in physics education is no more a guarantee that one is a good
teacher than having a Ph.D. in English is that one is a good writer.

------
dang
This looks like a substantive article. Can anyone suggest a more substantive
title?

Edit: we'll use the subtitle for now.

